# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  A importância dos testes II

## Julio Macieira

A importância dos testes II

Depois de dez anos, só que mudando de autor, voltamos ao assunto ! O link para o primeiro pode ser encontrado nas referências no final deste artigo, escrito pelo meu querido Sérgio Gomes. 

Todo aquarista tem como objetivo manter seu aquário em perfeitas condições, e, em condições ideais, por tempo indefinido. Ou seja; é um hobby em que um aquário tem perspectiva de longa prazo de existência e, não raro, peixes e invertebrados apresentam crescimento e condições de viver muitos anos.

Eu tiver a oportunidade de conhecer alguns aquários em que peixes tinham mais de 10 anos. Considerando que a maioria deles foi adquirida por seu dono ainda em forma juvenil, podemos intuir que a idade real desses peixes é maior.

O mesmo ocorre com invertebrados. Uma variedade de Acropora marrom que apresenta pólipos de crescimento roxos, conhecida até pouco tempo por "Acropora Stuber" (devido ao aquarista alemão que a espalhou pelo mundo a partir de uma pequena colônia que surgiu em seu aquário brotada da rocha viva de seu aquário na década de '70), é outro exemplo de longevidade dos animais que mantemos em nossos aquários.

Existem centenas de casos assim ao redor do mundo, mas fico com esses dois para poder desenvolver com mais facilidade este artigo. Na maioria esmagadora dos casos em que há sucesso a longo prazo em aquários, a maior preocupação das instituições e aquaristas que mantêm esses animais está relacionada à qualidade da água.

Posso afirmar com bastante segurança que se a água do aquário for bem cuidada, seus habitantes estarão, salvo raríssimas exceções, bem cuidados também. E daí, vamos ao que proporciona ao aquarista a segurança necessária para poder afirmar que seu aquário está bom - os testes.

Existem realmente muitos testes para água de aquário, mas aqui vou me ater aos que considero principais por causa dos problemas que ajudam a evitar.

Os testes que considero mais importantes são os de pH, reserva alcalina, cálcio, fosfato e nitrato. Todos os outros também têm importância, mas a longo prazo, esses são os que costumam ser mais úteis e evitar as catástrofes mais comuns. Pode-se estranhar a ausência de menção ao teste de salinidade (seja pelo uso de um bom "densímetro" ou outros equipamentos), mas em minha opinião esse é tão importante que trato como fundamental, e não apenas "importante".

Considero particularmente importante para qualquer aquarista efetuar testes em seus aquários de tempos em tempos (diria mesmo que quinzenalmente), porque às vezes os resultados são surpreendentes.

pH, cálcio e reserva alcalina

Vamos pular o capítulo de explicar o que é cada um deles - para lembrar, basta dar uma olhada nos artigos publicados anteriormente neste site - para considerar apenas alguns aspectos.
A água do mar é de onde nossos animais são obtidos, e a característica que mais salta aos olhos é sua composição, determinante para estabelecer seu pH. Na água do mar se encontram todos os elementos químicos da tabela periódica, o que é um dado bastante curioso, se não até intrigante. A água do mar tem "tudo", dividido em proporções que não variam, independente da salinidade da amostra tomada. Esse fato é interessantíssimo sob os aspectos químico, físico e biológico, pois torna evidente que para manter um aquário com sucesso, devemos procurar respeitar a integridade da "receita" da água do mar.

Como todos sabemos, às vezes as coisas parecem conspirar contra a manutenção de parâmetros aceitáveis na água, pois no ambiente do aquário, que nunca deixará de ser artificial (opinião pessoal), existe acidificação em excesso. 

Curiosamente, peixes e alguns invertebrados são bastante adaptáveis a mudanças de pH que ocorram de forma lenta e gradual ao longo do tempo, sendo que, dados o tempo, condições e sorte necessários, um aquário pode chegar a ter pH muito diferente do que deveria. Digo isso porque já efetuei teste de pH em aquários em cheguei a resultados assombrosos, como por exemplo pH 7.2. Considerando que seria normal encontrar algo bem próximo de pH 8.0, e que a escala de pH é logarítmica, efetuei o teste de novo apenas para constatar o mesmo resultado. Até então, eu não achava possível um aquário marinho ser mantido nessa condição de pH, mas agora, pensando bem, o que eu vi naquele dia não era um aquário marinho. Não vou descrevê-lo porque seria um verdadeiro espetáculo de horrores. Tomei este episódio como exemplo exagerado porque até hoje acho impossível uma pessoa, por mais experiente que seja, dizer qual o pH de uma amostra de água apenas olhando para ela. 

Então, manter o aquário sem fazer um teste de pH a cada 15 dias é interessante, no mínimo. Aquários com pHs persistentemente baixos indicam que "há algo de podre no reino da Dinamarca", para dizer o mínimo. Um aquário bem mantido tem, via de regra, pH em torno de 8.0, e creio que se esse é o parâmetro ao qual os peixes estão historicamente habituados, é o que devemos perseguir.

Cálcio, pH e reserva alcalina estão tão "amarrados" uns aos outros, que acabam se tornando interdependentes. Sob condições apropriadas, esses três parâmetros da água caminham muito bem, e dentro do que é considerado aceitável ou mesmo ótimo, para o bom desenvolvimento dos animais do aquário. Diferente da influência do nível de pH, os animais que mais sofrem por deficiência de cálcio e reserva alcalina são os invertebrados. Talvez por causa disso sejam chamados de mais sensíveis que os peixes. 

Água com problemas do binômio Cálcio/reserva alcalina costumam mostrar ao aquarista mais claramente que as coisas estão caminhando meio mal, quando as deficiências desses compostos ainda estão no início. Níveis inferiores aos aceitáveis tornam os corais, por exemplo, menos coloridos, fazem-nos crescer muito lentamente ou não apresentarem crescimento algum, ou até chegam a provocar sua morte. Camarões mantidos em água com baixos teores de cálcio e reserva alcalina também baixa comumente morrem ao trocarem de casca. Quando o aquarista é mais atento, consegue perceber que algo não está certo, e se não houver a comprovação por meio de um teste, fica impossível determinar o teor de cálcio da água, assim como a reserva alcalina. Para piorar a questão; é muito mais comum do que parece a água apresentar cálcio em nível bom e reserva alcalina baixa, ou vice-versa. Um e outro caso requerem intervenções diferentes. O equilíbrio entre os dois é o que importa, e consequentemente, sem fazer testes, não é possível determinar qual medida tomar. 

Novamente, creio ser recomendável efetuar testes quinzenais de cálcio e reserva alcalina na água. A manutenção adequada desses dois parâmetros é delicada. Aqui cabe um comentário importante; quando fazemos o teste e verificamos deficiência em um parâmetro, senão nos dois, a tendência natural é tentar corrigir o mais rápido possível, e isso pode ser muito, mas muito ruim. Mexer com cálcio e reserva alcalina é questão de paciência e perseverança. O negócio aqui é o seguinte; devagar e sempre. 

Nitrato e fosfato

Esses são parâmetros considerados "poluente", hoje em dia muito pouco levados a sério devido aos avanços que o aquarismo obteve na sua história recente com o advento do uso dos filtros desnitrificadores (seja de fundo ou separado do aquário principal). Só que não deixam de ter enorme importância. A despeito das grandes discussões a respeito da eficácia e funcionamento do filtro desnitrificador, o que nos importa é que ele funciona (na minha experiência, e desde que montado de maneira correta). O perigo do nitrato em excesso é que ele não acusa nada, assim como o fosfato, e aqui seus caminhos se dividem. 

Os nitratos são normalmente ignorados pelos aquaristas porque achamos que, desde que o filtro desnitrificador seja montado no aquário, ele acaba "sumindo". Mas a dinâmica desse problema não é exatamente essa. Em muitos casos, derivados de diversas causas, os nitratos são muito mais comuns nos aquários do que a maior parte de nós acredita. Em casos graves, a concentração de nitratos chega a tal ponto que ele se reverte em nitritos e o resultado no aquário é um desastre de grandes proporções.

Uma dica para desconfiar que há nitratos demais na água é quando corais duros não crescem direito  enquanto corais moles crescem de maneira assombrosa. 

Importante, novamente, dizer; é fácil e possível ter água em que os testes acusem "zero" de nitratos com peixes e corais se desenvolvendo perfeitamente. Isso se dá porque o nitrato não é mais o fim da cadeia de nitrogênio no aquário. O que observamos no teste é a inexistência de nitrato na água quando o resultado é "zero" simplesmente (e para nossa sorte), todo o nitrato produzido no aquário está sendo utilizado ou eliminado.

Já com fosfatos a coisa "pega". Ainda não se achou uma solução para eles como foi com os nitratos, e portanto temos que continuar convivendo com esse fantasma. Infelizmente, para piorar as coisas, quando não temos o hábito de efetuar teste de fosfato no aquário pode ocorrer o temido "colapso" - em que tudo acaba coberto por algas e o aquário parece inevitavelmente estar caminhando para o cadafalso. 

Fosfatos são combatidos há décadas no aquarismo, pois quanto mais se estuda sobre seus efeitos, mais se descobre algo ruim que ainda não se sabia que ele causava. Até alguns anos atrás, a solução era diluir fosfatos fazendo trocas de água e deixar os peixes à beira da morte por falta de alimento (realmente um dos maiores causadores de alto fosfato na água, porque todos parecemos viciados em dar comida para os peixes). Minha opinião é que com trocas parciais de água e uso de skimmer potente, resolve-se em grande parte o problema de fosfatos. Como soma para resolver problemas mais aparentes, ainda temos à disposição novos meios de combatê-lo usando os produtos à base de óxido ferroso.

Outra vez (desculpem-me) antes da catástrofe das algas acontecer, acho impossível detectar fosfato em excesso na água de um aquário antes de efetuar um teste. Acho que de quinze em quinze dias, um teste de fosfato cai muito bem.

Para finalizar; usar qualquer teste não quer dizer que se efetuou um teste que resulte em algo confiável. Procurar pela melhor marca de testes possível é muito importante. Não precisa ser teste de nível laboratorial, como os que detectam 0,001 ppm, mas no mercado atual de aquarismo mesmo, pode-se encontrar testes de qualidade excelente para executar o papel que esperamos deles. Trocando em miúdos; compre testes de qualidade comprovada, e mantenha-os todos bem fechados e na geladeira. Quando for efetuar o teste, espere que os reagentes fiquem na temperatura ambiente para usá-los. Guardar na geladeira é uma maneira muito eficaz de manter os reagentes em suas condições originais por muito tempo.
links:

A importância dos testes em aquários marinhos - Sérgio Gomes

Atingindo o equilíbrio entre reserva alcalina, cálcio e pH - Ricardo Miozzo 

Controle de poluentesMétodos de controle de Nitrato, Fosfatos e maneiras para evitar seu acúmulo

Uma conversa interessante - A ligação entre fosfatos e reserva alcalina.


Artigo de *Ricardo Miozzo*
Colaborador de Aquariofilia Marinha

http://www.aqua.brz.net

----------

